Ask HN: I want a Google Pixel. I want to keep iMessage. Any solutions? - arikr
======
arikr
The only thing holding me back from getting an Android phone is the lack of
iMessage.

------
sagivo
why should you choose iMessage? i suggest avoiding platforms that lock you in.
long time ago i switch from SMS to whatsapp and other platforms that let me
backup the msgs and easily switch between phones and laptops.

~~~
oridecon
WhatsApp is locked to a single device and phone number. And the browser
integration requires your phone to be connected to the internet. At least you
can export the messages. I understand this is not "lock-in" but it isn't the
best solution either.

------
bryanmgreen
Two phones ;)

